# Bike-Veranstaltungen in NRW



## vollgas49 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ich fahre zur Zeit nur Rennrad, möchte auch an Veranstaltungen wie RTF nur für Mountainbike teilnehmen.
Wer kann mir mit einer Internetadresse weiter helfen.
Gruß und danke [email protected] oder vollgas49.de.tl


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube so etwas wie typische RTFs gibt es im MTB-Bereich gar nicht. Ich würde Dir empfehlen hier im Forum mal in den "Lokalen Bikeforen" in Deine Region zu gucken. Da wird sich viel zu Touren verabredet, oder ganz ganz oben mal unter "Fahrgemeinschaften" zu gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (17. Februar 2008)

Doch gibt s : Heißt dann CTF und seit neustem auch RCTF.
Gib beides mal in die "Suche" ein, dann findest Du diverse Threads zu Veranstaltungen in NRW (Bottrop,Essen,Dortmund etc.)

Gruß M


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (17. Februar 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Doch gibt s : Heißt dann CTF und seit neustem auch RCTF.


Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Rotten67 (17. Februar 2008)

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287
Gib in der linken Maske NRW ein und du hast alles was deine Waden wollen.


----------

